# Fly swap



## sbreech

Would anyone be interested in participating in a fly swap? Say we get 12 participants...each person ties 12 flies (all the same -choice is yours.) Send them in by a designated time to the organizer, along with 1 stamp, and the organizer sends each person back 1 of each fly tied by the other members of OGF. It's a way to get different flies to try, and practice for your fave flies.

Let me know, it would be cool if we could get this started. I'm in one over at Ultralightflyfishing.com as well. If you'd be interested, respond to this thread and we'll see if we can all get some new flies by, say, March or so.

So far...we have:

1.) sbreech - *RECEIVED* (DUH!)
2.) coinshooter69 - *RECEIVED*
3.) V Fisher - *RECEIVED*
4.) wabi - *RECEIVED*
5.) rbthntr
6.) wrc2121
7.) benjaminrogers
8.) tieoneon - *RECEIVED*
9.) flytyer - *RECEIVED*
10.) nitsud - *RECEIVED*
11.) Liquid Assets - *RECEIVED*
12.) AtticaFish - *RECEIVED*


----------



## coinshooter69

Great idea, I'm interested! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## V Fisher

I would like to try it


----------



## sbreech

We are up to 3!


----------



## wabi

As long as you're not looking for "professional quality" I'm in!


----------



## sbreech

wabi said:


> As long as you're not looking for "professional quality" I'm in!


Trust me - I'm not professional quality - but what I tie catches fish around here.  I could tie some pretty dang small terresterials or scuds down to size 28 but I doubt most of the fly guys around here will fish something that small... I just tied up some *glass bead head wooly monster terresterials* in a size 22... 12 of them... but if that's too small for most let me know and I'll tie some bigger fish getters...


----------



## rbthntr

im in if we can get enuf guys 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech

Added! We are up to 5. 7 more to go!


----------



## wabi

I tied up a dozen #16 tonight for the swap.
My variation of the WD-40 -


----------



## sbreech

wabi said:


> I tied up a dozen #16 tonight for the swap.
> My variation of the WD-40 -


Very nice! You are a quick tyer. I kept having to step away from the vice. Getting those glass beads on the small hooks can be frustrating with gorilla fingers.


----------



## sbreech

I'm surprised this hasn't filled up quickly...it is winter, less fishing going on, and a prime time to keep dust off the fly tying table...


----------



## wrc2121

Is this going to be more for trout or are some of you considering other patterns as well?


----------



## sbreech

wrc2121 said:


> Is this going to be more for trout or are some of you considering other patterns as well?


Anything you want to tie. The funny thing about trout patterns is that they work for other fish too. I just got a new streamer pattern and materials I am going to start tying today...


----------



## wrc2121

I'm in as well


----------



## sbreech

Awesome, we are up to 7 now, counting benjaminrogers! He's a heck of a tyer as well.
[/COLOR] 
I'm working on a #12 streamer...it is a royal PAIN to tie - mylar, ribbing, hackle, hearl,...I'll post a pic in a few, and if it gets some YAYS! that will be the fly I tie for the swap.


----------



## tieoneon

Count Me in. Any preference on fly style, (streamer, nymph, Dry?)


----------



## sbreech

tieoneon said:


> Count Me in. Any preference on fly style, (streamer, nymph, Dry?)


You make number 8. Only 4 more spots to go...
[/COLOR] 
The choice is yours, whatever you want to tie. I still don't know which one I'm going to include. I've tied up 12 of the Hardy Demon streamers, 12 glass bead wooley monsters (my own design), and 12 soft back brassie scuds...

If nothing more, swaps give us different flies to try out, and also give us vise time...and as momma always said, "practice makes perfect." Plus, it's winter time...


----------



## tieoneon

12 Mini Dungeons coming up!


----------



## sbreech

tieoneon said:


> 12 Mini Dungeons coming up!


That looks like a tough one to tie, too...


----------



## flytyer

Dang tieoneon, that is a nice looking fly! What size hook are they tied on?


----------



## tieoneon

Mustad 3366 #6 in the front and #10 in the back. I had bought a bunch of these when I first started Tying and never used them. I figured I would try to make a small articulated streamer to use up some of the hooks.


----------



## V Fisher

I think Im going to go with something warm water


----------



## sbreech

V Fisher said:


> I think Im going to go with something warm water


Very cool crawdad pattern. I've been on the vise about 4 hours today. I think my family is forgetting who I am...


----------



## sbreech

flytyer said:


> Dang tieoneon, that is a nice looking fly! What size hook are they tied on?


So, flytyer, are you in?


----------



## V Fisher

Thanks thay work well mid to late summer for smallies


----------



## flytyer

sbreech said:


> So, flytyer, are you in?


Yes, I'll get in on this. Not sure what I'll tie yet, but when I do I'll post a picture.
tieoneon, thanks for the hook sizes.


----------



## sbreech

Cool beans! Only 3 spots to go and we will firm up the dates! I've tied a dozen of the streamers below, a dozen of the glass bead head wolly monster terrestrials, a dozen hare's ear scuds, and I'm working on a dozen golden sparkle scuds that look pretty awesome with a hint of chartreuse.
[/COLOR] 
I think the coolest part of this swap is going to be the thread we create to show the pics of fish we catch on each others' flymanship.


----------



## flytyer

Well I sat down for a couple hours tonight and decided to tie up some wool head streamers for the swap. I got 6 done tonight and hopefully can finish them up tomorrow.
These are tied on a Mustad Signature hook C53S sz.6


----------



## nitsud

I'm in! Anybody up for something bigger, maybe a deciever?


----------



## musclebeach22

I figured you guys would be the best people to ask. I have some wire laying around at my house and wanted to know if it was alright to use for tying flies. The wire is 28ga steel galvanized...? Is this too thick?


----------



## sbreech

nitsud said:


> I'm in! Anybody up for something bigger, maybe a deciever?


Awesome, 2 more to go! You can tie whatever you'd like.


----------



## sbreech

musclebeach22 said:


> I figured you guys would be the best people to ask. I have some wire laying around at my house and wanted to know if it was alright to use for tying flies. The wire is 28ga steel galvanized...? Is this too thick?


It *may* be a little big for all but the biggest flies. I'm also not sure how easy it would be to work with galvanized wire with regards to how well it will wrap and stay wrapped. I just started using mylar tinsel, and let me tell you, it gives me fits....but some fly "recipes" call for it.
[/COLOR] 
My first flies were tied with materials I had around the house - hooks, yarn, craft foam, thread from the wife's sewing kit, feathers I found, etc etc. Guess what? I caught fish with them. They didn't look much like any type of real bug, but they looked buggy-ish, and the fish didn't really know they were not a third stage size 12.5 caddis fly with partially opened wings...


----------



## Liquid Assets

I am in! Read a lot about fly swaps but never participated. What does everyone think of Charlie Cravens version of the 20inch Stone, size 12? I will also include my "wire" version of the green weenie. I will post of few pics of both this weekend when I get to the vise. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech

Liquid Assets said:


> I am in! Read a lot about fly swaps but never participated. What does everyone think of Charlie Cravens version of the 20inch Stone, size 12? I will also include my "wire" version of the green weenie. I will post of few pics of both this weekend when I get to the vise.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Gotcha! Only one position left for our dozen fly swap! Who is it going to be??


----------



## fishinnick

Don't put me down, I wasn't planning on doing it this time, but if nobody signs up within the next few days and an extra tier is needed then I might give it a whirl. Need to stock up on materials, just realized I have very few hooks left and my fly boxes are looking empty so I guess I need to go shopping lol. 

Never did a swap before. How do you mail them? Just put some in a ziplock back or something then in a regular envelope? Or in a small fly box?


----------



## sbreech

fishinnick said:


> Don't put me down, I wasn't planning on doing it this time, but if nobody signs up within the next few days and an extra tier is needed then I might give it a whirl. Need to stock up on materials, just realized I have very few hooks left and my fly boxes are looking empty so I guess I need to go shopping lol.
> 
> Never did a swap before. How do you mail them? Just put some in a ziplock back or something then in a regular envelope? Or in a small fly box?


Not added.  Maybe next time though? Yup, a small box or tin in a mailer and dropped in the mail box. I'll PM my mailing address, and when I get all of the flies, I'll mail one of each out to each person in the swap. Over on another forum, they recommend a small altoids tin, or a pellet tin, or a 22 rimfire box or something to protect the flies a bit. I'd also like to see a small toe tag for each one with the fly name and the user's screen name for each fly so we easily recognize them when we open the box up. It will be like Christmas in March.


----------



## Liquid Assets

Here they are fellas. 20 incher stone and Wired weenie. I have caught fish on both. The stone has caught some steelhead as well. I imagine the weenie would to, just never gave it a go. Let me know what you guys think. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish

I will get in.... looks like there is a spot left?


----------



## sbreech

Liquid Assets said:


> View attachment 68102
> View attachment 68103
> 
> Here they are fellas. 20 incher stone and Wired weenie. I have caught fish on both. The stone has caught some steelhead as well. I imagine the weenie would to, just never gave it a go. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Those both look very nice! Which one do you think you'll pick?


----------



## sbreech

AtticaFish said:


> I will get in.... looks like there is a spot left?


AtticaFish is #12! The Swap is now full, so we should begin tying. Is Feb 28 a good date to have all of the flies tied and mailed by?


----------



## wabi

Can you give us the details on where & how to ship?


----------



## V Fisher

feb 28 is good for me let know where to send and mine will be there


----------



## flytyer

Feb. 28 works for me!


----------



## coinshooter69

Feb. 28 works for me!


----------



## wrc2121

I'm good with the 28th as well


----------



## sbreech

Sweet, February 28 (or sooner) it is! I'll PM all of you my mailing address tomorrow. My recommendation for shipping would be to put the flies in a small box, like an altoids tin, or a crossman pellet tin, or even a CCI mini-mag plastic case, hooks in a piece of foam or something maybe, and your mailing address and info in with it (so I can send you the collection back). You can either make a toe-tag for each fly with your OFG screen name, the fly size, and the name of the fly, or I can probably be coerced to do that for you. Toe tags are about the size of a fortune cookie fortune.... Place the box in a small mailer bag and mail off to me.
[/COLOR] 
 If everyone is done early, I'll get them out early to everyone.


----------



## sbreech

PM sent to all parties with the pertinent information.


----------



## kingofamberley

These flies look awesome guys! I love the idea of this. My first vise will be arriving tomorrow or the next day, maybe I'll be able to participate in the next swap!


----------



## V Fisher

sbreech mine are on there way


----------



## sbreech

V Fisher said:


> sbreech mine are on there way


Sounds good, V Fisher! I received the first dozen flies from Wabi, and they look very nice. Thanks Wabi!
[/COLOR] 
I can't wait to get all 144 flies in hand and divvied out and mailed. This is pretty exciting...


----------



## wabi

I'm also looking forward to seeing everybody's patterns. 
I'm just relieved USPS got the ones I shipped to you, seems like they've been a bit slack on service lately.


----------



## whjr15

Post some pics of the 12 different flies once you get them! I would've liked to join, but decided not to since I only know how to tie a wooly bugger that I wouldn't wish on anyone! lol.


----------



## sbreech

whjr15 said:


> Post some pics of the 12 different flies once you get them! I would've liked to join, but decided not to since I only know how to tie a wooly bugger that I wouldn't wish on anyone! lol.


That I will do! There are also a few pics of the flies that will be coming in already. I'm no expert, but some on here are. If we have another fly swap, I'd be glad to receive one of your wooly buggers. The more we practice, the better we'll get.


----------



## V Fisher

I'v only been tying a year and i can believe how good i'v got check out u tube and tie everything


----------



## Liquid Assets

Mine are ready. Should ship out on Tuesday to you sbreech. I need to make the toe tags. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech

Those are awesome Liquid Assets! But you only need to send 12 of 1 pattern.


----------



## Liquid Assets

Bakers dozen! what can I say, I am a fan of the bakery. Honestly, the green ones are very quick to tie, about 30-45 sec per. A little bonus for the other participants, if that's ok with everyone 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech

Liquid Assets said:


> Bakers dozen! what can I say, I am a fan of the bakery. Honestly, the green ones are very quick to tie, about 30-45 sec per. A little bonus for the other participants, if that's ok with everyone
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm OK with it if you are! I was actually gonna ship an extra out to everyone...a mystery fly. Now I guess there are two!


----------



## flytyer

Steve, My flies are going in the mail today. You should have them in a couple days.


----------



## sbreech

Awesome flytyer, I'll be watching my post office box.


----------



## coinshooter69

Mine are going out in the morning!


----------



## sbreech

flytyer said:


> Steve, My flies are going in the mail today. You should have them in a couple days.


Came in the mail today!


----------



## sbreech

V Fisher said:


> sbreech mine are on there way


Came in the mail today!


----------



## sbreech

coinshooter69 said:


> Mine are going out in the morning!


Sounds good! We're getting a lot of nice looking flies in here.


----------



## flytyer

sbreech said:


> Came in the mail today!


Thanks for letting me know they made it there.


----------



## sbreech

Liquid Assets said:


> Bakers dozen! what can I say, I am a fan of the bakery. Honestly, the green ones are very quick to tie, about 30-45 sec per. A little bonus for the other participants, if that's ok with everyone
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


These came in today!


----------



## Liquid Assets

sbreech said:


> These came in today!


That was quick, thanks for the confirmation!! I hope everyone likes them.


----------



## sbreech

Liquid Assets said:


> That was quick, thanks for the confirmation!! I hope everyone likes them.


I'm sure we will! We're about 1/2 way there and we're nowhere close to Feb 28... Just waiting on flies from: (no pressure guys...we have plenty of time!)

2.) coinshooter69
5.) rbthntr
6.) wrc2121
7.) benjaminrogers
10.) nitsud
12.) AtticaFish


----------



## rbthntr

im startin to work on mine tonight hopefully be done this weekend 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech

rbthntr said:


> im startin to work on mine tonight hopefully be done this weekend
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No hurries man! The only reason I'm done is because I'm a bit OCD.


----------



## AtticaFish

Halfway done with mine. Hope some of you are swinging 5wt or better rods - my fly is a big, hourglass eyed, dubbed body, sili leg, zonker pattern meant for smallmouth... might need your head gear.


----------



## sbreech

AtticaFish said:


> Halfway done with mine. Hope some of you are swinging 5wt or better rods - my fly is a big, hourglass eyed, dubbed body, sili leg, zonker pattern meant for smallmouth... might need your head gear.


Sounds good to me! I just got up from the vise tying some very small stream hot pink and purple duns in size 24 2x fine. I wouldn't subject folks in THIS fly swap to those flies, but in the fly swap over at the UL Fly fishing forum...oh yeah. There is something special watching some BIG creek chubs and small cats take these flies so agressively fighting on a 1wt or less.


----------



## benjaminrogers

I will be tying a dozen smallmouth bass craft fur minnows Clouser style. Best fished on a 5 wt or better. Probably in size 1 or 1/0 possibly


----------



## AtticaFish

benjaminrogers said:


> I will be tying a dozen smallmouth bass craft fur minnows Clouser style. Best fished on a 5 wt or better. Probably in size 1 or 1/0 possibly


I kept my hook size down to a #4 Mustad 3366 hook thinking that most were going to be tying smaller flies. Look forward to throwing some craft clousers at the local smallmouth population - sounds like heaven right now as i watched my river crest on Monday at 8'.

This swap should give a good variety of flies - looking forward to seeing what everyone has made.


----------



## sbreech

This fly swap has done just what I've expected it to do...for me anyway. I've tied almost 300 flies in the past couple weeks!


----------



## whjr15

WOW, 300?! You're almost ready to open up a store! 


sbreech said:


> This fly swap has done just what I've expected it to do...for me anyway. I've tied almost 300 flies in the past couple weeks!


----------



## sbreech

coinshooter69 said:


> Mine are going out in the morning!


 They came in today!


----------



## imalt

I would like to see what pics of what everyone tied. I like everyone posting the fly recipes lately


----------



## sbreech

imalt said:


> I would like to see what pics of what everyone tied. I like everyone posting the fly recipes lately


 
I'll post a pic of them all once I've received them. It should be an interesting picture. All of the flies I've received look awesome.


----------



## wrc2121

Looks like I'm a little behind, had to take a unexpected trip for the last week and a half. hopefully get them knocked out tomorrow watching the nfl playoffs

Rob


----------



## sbreech

wrc2121 said:


> Looks like I'm a little behind, had to take a unexpected trip for the last week and a half. hopefully get them knocked out tomorrow watching the nfl playoffs
> 
> Rob


hehehe....slacker. 
[/COLOR] 
We still have over a month to the deadline. No worries! I actually just tied my first wooly bugger. Biggest fly I've ever tied - a size 2. Huge beast.


----------



## rbthntr

well half way done 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections

rbthntr said:


> well half way done
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Cool looking flys.


----------



## sbreech

ARReflections said:


> Cool looking flys.


I agree. What size are those?


----------



## rbthntr

got them all done today should be in the mail this week. im not exactly sure what size they are i think if i remember correctly they are 4s or 6s i will figure it out befor i send them 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flytyer

Nice looking flies, rbthntr. It will be a fun time on the creek with all these new flies once warmer weather gets here.


----------



## tieoneon

Flys are in the mail!


----------



## sbreech

tieoneon said:


> Flys are in the mail!


I got them! Very impressive tie!


----------



## nitsud

Now that hunting seasons are basically over, I'm back to the other obsession. Prototype built, the rest should be in the mail by saturday.


----------



## sbreech

nitsud said:


> Now that hunting seasons are basically over, I'm back to the other obsession. Prototype built, the rest should be in the mail by saturday.


Awesome, that'll put us at 2/3 done!


----------



## AtticaFish

Mine went out today. Forgot to make a note in my box, the freebie small jigs i sent you are lead free (light weight) with quality hooks - they work excellent on the flyrod.  Also sent along a prepaid envelope for the return trip.

Thanks for hosting the swap!


----------



## TheCream

AtticaFish said:


> Mine went out today. Forgot to make a note in my box, the freebie small jigs i sent you are lead free (light weight) with quality hooks - they work excellent on the flyrod.  Also sent along a prepaid envelope for the return trip.
> 
> Thanks for hosting the swap!


That looks like a sore mouth waiting to happen for Mr. Carp.


----------



## sbreech

Yeah AtticaFish, those look nice. I'll watch the post office for them, thanks!


----------



## sbreech

AtticaFish said:


> Mine went out today. Forgot to make a note in my box, the freebie small jigs i sent you are lead free (light weight) with quality hooks - they work excellent on the flyrod.  Also sent along a prepaid envelope for the return trip.
> 
> Thanks for hosting the swap!


They came in the mail today! Look awesome!


----------



## AtticaFish

Glad they made it. Going to be a nice assortment for just about anything that swims. Looking forward to seeing in hand the sculpin ties others have done and posted.


----------



## nitsud

Itty bitty deceivers in the mail today. Right on time, about a week after I said they'd be in the mail. 

sbreech, thanks for hosting! I got some ideas for another swap after this one is complete...


----------



## sbreech

nitsud said:


> Itty bitty deceivers in the mail today. Right on time, about a week after I said they'd be in the mail.
> 
> sbreech, thanks for hosting! I got some ideas for another swap after this one is complete...


[/COLOR] 
Perfect, I can't wait to see them...and look forward to another swap.


----------



## AtticaFish

Dustin - Keep saying i'm not gonna do any more of these darn swaps........ but always love to see what others come up with and fish them. I will keep my eye out here.


----------



## sbreech

nitsud said:


> Itty bitty deceivers in the mail today. Right on time, about a week after I said they'd be in the mail.
> 
> sbreech, thanks for hosting! I got some ideas for another swap after this one is complete...


They came in today and look pretty awesome!!


----------



## flytyer

Hey Steve hows the swap coming along? Just curious, haven't seen any updates lately and just bumping it back up.


----------



## wrc2121

Sorry guys, he's still waiting on mine. should have them to him by monday


----------



## sbreech

wrc2121 said:


> Sorry guys, he's still waiting on mine. should have them to him by monday


We still have time.  Still awaiting the flies from rbthntr too... then I'll get them all laid out, photographed, and shipped.


----------



## flytyer

No rush guys. I was just curious and like I said just moving it back to the top.


----------



## rbthntr

sorry i took so long guys i shipped them today and even threw in a few extras for the host 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wrc2121

same here. shipped and on there way.


----------



## benjaminrogers

Ok so I'm the slacker! Mine went out priority mail today, Steve, so they should be there tomorrow. Sorry for the delay guys!


----------



## wrc2121

sbreech,
I just wanted to check to see if you recieved my Flies?

Rob C


----------



## sbreech

Hi Everyone,
[/COLOR] 
Sorry for the delay in responses, but I have received all of the flies (all look awesome!) as of yesterday. Ben, you slacker!  I've been going up to OSU hospital since Thursday to see my dad, and he had his surgery that didn't go so well, but as of about 1:00am when I left, he's pulling thru. I'll get these bad boys sorted out over the weekend, carefully packaged, and shipped either Monday or Tuesday. I'll also get the "photo album" created of these 144+ flies to post online so others can look forward to future fly swaps.

I'll be honest, it has been like Christmas waiting for each batch of flies to arrive in the mail - and I get to see them before everyone else. 

 
Steve


----------



## nitsud

A fly swap doesn't even come close to the importance of getting your dad better. Hang with him, the flies will wait.


----------



## flytyer

Steve, take care of your dad first. He's more important than this fly swap!


----------



## Liquid Assets

flytyer said:


> Steve, take care of your dad first. He's more important than this fly swap!


+1,000,000. Take as much time as needed! They are only fish and will be there later. Wishing you the best.


----------



## wabi

flytyer said:


> Steve, take care of your dad first. He's more important than this fly swap!


Agreed!
Sorry to hear he had a bad time with surgery. Hope all goes well with his recovery!


----------



## sbreech

[/COLOR]
OK, who is ready for some pictures?  Page 1!

sbreech











coinshooter69











V Fisher











Wabi











rbthntr











wrc2121











benjaminrogers











tieoneon











flytyer


----------



## sbreech

nitsud











Liquid Assets











AtticaFish


----------



## nitsud

Fish all over Ohio should be terrified. Nice work everybody!


----------



## sbreech

nitsud said:


> Fish all over Ohio should be terrified. Nice work everybody!


I hear ya' on that Dustin! Every one of these flies will catch fish - I would guarantee it. It really is a nice assortment from small to large and should cover multi-species fishing, which I think we all do on this forum.
[/COLOR] 
I have all packaged up and ready to mail out on Monday.

I'd like to say thanks to everyone for everything and for making this happen. I apologize for being a little late getting them out. I've had a lot going on with my dad here lately, but to be honest, it is therapeutic for me working with these flies.  I hope I got all of them distributed evenly and everyone gets their right fly boxes back. I'm 99.99% sure it's all good though.


----------



## V Fisher

sbreech
Thank you for heading it up flies look great we have a lot of time to fish them so dont worry about your timing


----------



## sbreech

V Fisher said:


> sbreech
> Thank you for heading it up flies look great we have a lot of time to fish them so dont worry about your timing


It was my pleasure. I wish I had the fly tying talent that everyone else has.


----------



## flytyer

Thanks for hosting the swap, Steve. I hope your dad is doing better. 
I'm glad you talked me into this swap. 
Everyones flies look awesome, the fish are already shaking and nervous!


----------



## rbthntr

wow guys they look great cant wait to get them in hand and on the water 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech

Well, you won't have to wait TOO long... I had a friend pop them into the mail yesterday morning. With all of us being in Ohio, I'm going to assume everyone should receive them by Wednesday or Thursday at the latest.  Christmas in March!


----------



## benjaminrogers

Some absolutely awesome flies everyone!!


----------



## wabi

I think the mailman wants me to go fishing!
He brought my new reel I had ordered and the package of flies today. 

Some great looking flies there, I'm sure they will catch fish for me this summer.
Hopefully a :B or two.


----------



## sbreech

Ain't mailmen grande!?


----------



## flytyer

I got mine in the mail today, Steve. Thanks again for hosting the swap, and to everyone who participated! Awesome looking flies everyone!


----------



## Liquid Assets

Oh boy oh boy!!! Great ties everyone, I can't wait to stick some fish, also looking forward to seeing these flies and the fish everyone caught with these. Best of luck everyone and tight lines! Thanks again Steve, and all the best to you and your father. 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## coinshooter69

Nice looking flies! Thank you everyone!


----------



## V Fisher

Got mine today cant wait to fish them Thanks everyone


----------



## sbreech

I'm sure everyone will enjoy these flies and catch some fish on them. I'm really happy with the broad spectrum of fly types we ended up putting together. Some small, some large, dry / wet, etc. Enjoy everyone, and I look forward to the next fly swap.


----------



## wrc2121

Has everyone gotten their flies? mine still haven't come yet. They where sent out on Monday right? maybe jumping the gun a little, but i'm excited to go fishing.


----------



## sbreech

wrc2121 said:


> Has everyone gotten their flies? mine still haven't come yet. They where sent out on Monday right? maybe jumping the gun a little, but i'm excited to go fishing.


Yup, they were all mailed out Monday. All went USPS, and most in the same package delivered.


----------



## wrc2121

Got my flies today. was starting to get a little worried. thanks Steve for hosting. They all look great. I did forget to include the name of mine. Its called the Full Motion Crayfish. It it the orange one with the furry foam back. Thanks everyone


----------



## sbreech

That's good news. I actually found a package in the back of my car and thought it was yours, but it wasn't, it was benjaminrogers...and it was mailed out promptly this morning.

:B


----------



## AtticaFish

Got mine as well - nice bunch of critters and some i normally do not tie so have some new-to-me weapons. Nice flies everyone and can't wait to get fish slime on a few.


----------



## phishyone1

Very nice tyes everyone........................ Im sure some fish will come to net with them


----------



## sbreech

I don't think I had formally said this...but wanted to....Thanks to everyone for being in the fly swap...and thanks for the extra flies some of you tied. This may sound funny... but the flies with rabbit fur strips caught my daughter's eyes.... she has a few pelts in her room as a rug....and now wants to raise white rabbits for the pelts.  then she looked at our pet bengal cat and asked what we would do with her when she passes....


----------

